# GPS Coordinates for Roquetas de Mar



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi 
these are the actual coordinates taken today for the 'newish' GPL Station at Roquetas.
Very useful as a couple of years ago we had to drive to Granada to fill up.

N36.81948. W2.59786

Best wishes 
Alshymer


----------



## spaniels (Jun 7, 2010)

Also just to let you know :-

1. They have a box full of all sorts of connectors

2. They fill it up for you as well.

3. when you drive into the garage the LPG pump is the middle one and you can fill from either side


----------



## coachmen (May 27, 2009)

_Just received this from our local gas firm in Javea, should be a doddle soon to get gas anywhere in Spain, at last, they are also very helpful if u have any gas issues when here in Spain.
......................................................................................................
Silvasol inform you about our new product line. Silvasol is transforming gasoline cars to gas (LPG). Now the cost of gasoline is around 1,50€/l, and the gas cost is 0.75€/l, you can save 50% if you use gas.

Now there are more than 100 petrol stations where you can buy gas in Spain. There is one in Ondara and in short time also in Denia and Javea. In the next two years you will be access to buy gas in more than 300 petrol stations in Spain.

Environmentally speaking the carbon emissions from LPG are reduced due to their low carbon content and high octane level. Regulated emissions are reduced for LPG cars compared to conventional fuels. Even compared to petrol, which itself is low in NOx, the best quality bi-fuel gas engines produce fewer NOx emissions and virtually eliminate emissions of particles.

If your car was made after 2001, and use gasoline, you can convert it in hybrid, and use LPG or gasoline. The transformation cost is around 2000€, that you can retrieve in less than 40.000 km, according to you car (the payback of investment in a big car is faster than a small car).

The SILVASOL customers will pay 200€ less in the car conversion. If you want to know exactly the cost for you car, please fill the form attached and we will give you a quotation without any obligation.

Yours Sincerely

Angélica Bendaña

Ing. en Medio Ambiente

Gas-Power-On Grupo Silvasol

Avda. de Ondara, 14 Javea

96 579 12 23 fax: 96 579 60 06_


----------

